# Fernie advice needed urgent.



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

having been to both.... i would recommend you go to fernie.

whether you are a park rat, steep and deep, or a complete noob, Big White will get boring far more quickly than Fernie over an entire season.

Fernie is a real one horse, one street, South Park kinda town. and being an ex-mining town, what would you expect. the on hill resort is tiny, but okay.... even tho the bar closed stoopid early and the last bus to fernie town (where we stayed) left stoopid early too.

Big White bigs up its 'family' image. its pistes and lifts are groomed more than the 'wilds' of fernie but are far less challenging.

as far as being snow sure, both get dumped.... but Big White gets its name from the white outs it suffers rather than any mass of snow; and Fernie can suffer too much snow, where slab slides have been known to start at the top and have debris fields near the bottom; ie the whole places closes down.

and needless to say, being in the interior both can get brutally chilly.

but with all that said, you'll have a tip top tiome at either; but personally Fernie FTW.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

I would be hesitant to spend an entire season in Fernie, especially if you're looking to easily find work.

Big White may be "cut off", but it's nothing compared to the small-town nature of the Kootenays (and Fernie is tiny). At least with Kelowna, you have viable options for doing other stuff or going to other resorts for periods of time.

Also, Fernie is an RCR (aka dickholes) resort, if that makes any difference.

And contrary to public belief, the snow is not always stellar at Fernie.


----------



## brownSnow (Jan 7, 2009)

/\ ditto, not sure you'd want to spend a whole season in Fernie if work is a concern. Riding wise the mountain is pretty gnarly with lots of areas tourists have no clue about and the bowls are thick! Snow wise, depends on the season, however, when it dumps there IT DUMPS!!! Night life = one bar in town, sausage fest big time!


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

a guy from my cottage spent this season in fernie and loved it. I headed out with a couple buddies for a week, and although it was super shitty snow by Fernie's standards, it was still a blast. It is a real small town as everyone else was saying, but people are cool, theres usually a party, and there's some sweet people at the Raging Elk hostel if you're looking for somewhere super cheap to stay


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2009)

If your a laid back kinda person, thats not lookin for anything too fancy than i would definitely recommend Fernie, its a 'small' hill by some European standards but after 2 seasons there with the ski patrol it could still through up a few surprices as there really is a huge amount of terrain!

town is a cool place to hang out, small enough that its a relatively tight crowd but big enough to be easy to get jobs/accommodation, especially if you there pre-season, or willing to do anything (the ski hill had jobs available all season last time i was there) and has 5/6 bars (dont know what the person wa stlaking about who said 1 bar) in town and possibly still one night club?!? (plus a pretty happening house party scene when i was last there - 2 years ago)

Expect to see people riding with duct tape on there boots and buying nothing but pasta in the supermarket - great hot tub poaching potential.....


----------

